# Die Zukunft des Wohnzimmers



## partitionist (10. April 2006)

Wir renovieren gerade unsern Wohnzimmer und verlegen gerade in der Wand neue Kabel fürs Heimkino. Jetzt meine frage welches Soundsystem ist zukunftsicher 5.1, 6.1 oder 7.1 ?


----------



## chmee (10. April 2006)

naja, 5.1 ist ziemlich Standard. Wenn Du Unterputz verlegst, dann würde ich 
logischerweise 7.1 legen. Und 6.1 ist nur ne Zwischenversion. Wie gesagt,
ich würde dann schon für 7.1 vorbereiten, wenn das Geld für so ne Anlage
da ist.

Ich habe 5.1, und es reicht mir auch. Ich finds super. 
Der revolutionäre Sprung von 5.1 auf 7.1 kann nicht mit dem von Stereo
auf 5.1 verglichen werden, ergo Surround ist schon toll.

mfg chmee

**EDIT**
Alle Systeme sind soweit zukunftssicher, man könnte sich aber
auch fragen, ob es sich lohnt, für die recht kleine Menge an 7.1-Filmen
diesen Schritt zu vollziehen.


----------



## sisela (13. April 2006)

Hi @all,
ich würde auch auf jeden Fall für 7.1 verlegen, denn mehr ist mehr als weniger und man weiß ja nie und denke dran verlege ordentliche Kabel, denn wenn sie erst einmal in der Wand sind...

Gruß


----------



## ByeBye 150182 (13. April 2006)

Ich stimme Sisela zu. Verleg lieber mehr, du könntest nur bereuen es nicht getan zu haben. Wenn du 7.1 verlegst kannst du immer noch 5.1 haben, aber wenn du nur 5.1 legst musst duspäter die Wand aufreißen um 7.1 zu bekommen. Lieber zuviel als zu wenig. Ob das so viel mehr kostet 7.1 zu verlegen bezweifle ich.


----------



## chmee (13. April 2006)

@nightmare:
Nein, verlegen nicht, aber eine 7.1 Anlage kostet doch n paar Scheine mehr.
Die Folgekosten sollten man doch immer im Auge haben.
Ob ich ne vernünftige 5.1 für 1.000 zusammen bekomme, oder ne 7.1 für 1.500EUR.
Nach oben sehr weit offen....

mfg chmee


----------



## ByeBye 150182 (13. April 2006)

Dann würde ich die Wahl deinen finanziellen Möglichkeiten anpassen. 5.1 ist wirklich toll, 7.1 noch besser. Liegt dann wohl bei deiner Geldbörse.
(Ich bin mit 5.1 sehr zufrieden)


----------

